# Problem Charging 6 Volt Batteries



## bryanjen96 (Aug 13, 2007)

I need some advice. 
I recently bought two Energizer 6 volt golf cart batteries. I also have a 12 volt "Power on Board" smart battery charger that is supposed to charge batteries with a micro processor. 
When I first got the batteries, I hooked the charger on both batteries in series. The charger displayed that the batteries were "full". I just went on a four day camping trip. I had shore power the whole time. When I got home, I noticed my power jack was slow and the lights inside were dim. I hooked my battery charger to the positive of one battery and the negitive of the other, and again the charger displayed that the batteries were full. 
I thought the shore power while camping or my vehicle while towing would have at least put some charge on the batteries. My question is, should I buy a 6 volt battery charger and charge them individually or should I buy a different 12 volt charger? Or is it some other problem?
Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Have you checked the battery with a meter to verify the charger reading? Also, make sure you have the series pair installed (wired) correctly










Your tongue jack may be wired to only 6v. Others have done this by accident, too.

Map Guy


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Also have you peeked at the liquid level in the batteries lately?

Good luck,
Carl


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have the Energizer 6V batteries on my camper, and I have got nothing less than outstanding performance with them. Check the voltage with a multimeter; it's the best way to determine charge state. Just be sure to let the batteries 'rest' before checking them. I have a standard Sears 12V battery charger, and it charges the set just fine.


----------



## bryanjen96 (Aug 13, 2007)

I just found the problem on the RV.NET web site. The batteries I bought are 8-volt not 6-volt. I tried all kinds of things and nothing made since. Finally, I looked at the model number on the battery and it read "EGC8". I wondered if that meant 8 volts. I did a search of "Energizer EGC8" on the Internet and found a similar post on RV.NET of a guy who did the same thing. I not happy because there is no clear description of volts on the batteries and they were in the 6-volt slot at Sam's Club. At least I know now what to do. Thanks for you quick responses, they did help me rule out a few things.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Glad you found the issue.

A good digital volt meter should also be in your future. It will come in handy


----------

